# disturbance while hatching



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 18, 2007)

Dear All

Could be wrong, please correct me at any possiblity.

My obsevation from orchid mantids hatching concluded that no interfere allwed while hatching is under progressing. Try to be as gentle as possible everytime I spot the hatching being in progress, in particularly try to save any hatchling still moving in vein.

What do you think? All let the nature do her work, or any thing we can do to help. The photo reveal my recent hatch this afternoon at about 40 out of 50 surival rate.

One photo showing the tanggling of few hatchling, while the other one showing lets not get out of the membrance from the egg. Anything we can do? or anything we are to avoid in the process?

IMG]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t216/fisherman_brazil/mantids/P1010052.jpg







would love to learn any experience or teaching.

Thank you very much!

Luke


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't even try to intervene. Let it happen. A few always get tangled up and die.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry for the touble, mistake must be made for the photos.

Luke


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

> Don't even try to intervene. Let it happen. A few always get tangled up and die.


Preview to all the bad molts in the early stages of its life, huh?


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 18, 2007)

Like Rick said, just let nature take its course. Tou will always lose some nymphs when u hatch any ootheca :roll:


----------

